# Surprising choices for the leads in peterson'd "Batman v. Superman"...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Colin Farrell(the guy you think is out for tom cruise in minority report) is signed for the role of Batman and jude(gigolo joe)law is in negotiations and about to sign for the role of supes in wolfgang peterson's "Batman vs. Superman" film(reported in AICN)...

interesting choices, but if you were casting for these two, what would your choices be?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Update...jude law has backed away from the batman vs. superman project(reason-wouldn't committ to sequels sight unseen) and top of the list replacements is josh hartnett(pearl harbor) as the man of steel....

suddenly, i have totally lost interest in this one...lol


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Go with the tried and true....

Michael Keaton and Dean Cain


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Go with the tried and true....
> 
> Michael Keaton and Dean Cain *










I wouldn't pay to see either of those idiots....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

or george clooney and gerard christopher...lol


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

wolfgang peterson has now jumped ship on this project in favor of "troy", a film based on the illiad by some unknown writer named homer something or other...he bailed due to Warner's inability to secure proper casting and more likely due to getting fed up dealing with hairdresser turned producer jon peters...


----------

